# Guardian Street Stories Android/iOS App



## Bungle73 (Mar 21, 2012)

You walk around the King's Cross area and it tells you stories about where you are using GPS.  The full version is only available for IOS atm.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/mobile/streetstories


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2012)

I walked around that area last week and saw some billboards inviting people to download the app. I didn't bother.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 21, 2012)

Why not?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks interesting, Guardian have a very cool digital team these days...


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Why not?


I'm not really into waving my phone about when I'm out walking, and I prefer to hear the sounds around me rather than something on my phone. 

Perhaps if I had hours to spare I'd give it a go, because the clips are rather long. 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/mobile/interactive/streetstories-sample-map-with-audio


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm not really into waving my phone about when I'm out walking


Waving you phone about? 



> , and I prefer to hear the sounds around me rather than something on my phone.


Never done an audio tour then?  I have.  They're great!



> Perhaps if I had hours to spare I'd give it a go, because the clips are rather long.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/mobile/interactive/streetstories-sample-map-with-audio


No free time? They're not that long; about average audio guide length.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Waving you phone about?


Yes. The billboards invited you to scan in the qcode to get the app. 





Bungle73 said:


> No free time? They're not that long; about average audio guide length.


I'm not really into walking around new areas listening to pre-recorded voice-overs. I prefer to experience it with my own senses.


----------



## Loverlache (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi - the guardian app doesn't use QR codes - you're getting confused with another app. Its gps based. Google 'guardian Streetstories soundcloud' to sample some of the audio.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2012)

Many thanks for the clarity, this thread really needed it.


----------



## Supine (Mar 25, 2012)

Kings cross is a seedy pit. Do you need an app to tell you that?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol maybe 10/20 years ago that was true but it's very different today!


----------

